# Giro D' Italia Centenary Model....perhaps



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The Giro d'Italia will be celebrating 100 years next year. There may be a special edition bike in your future! See my blog:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2008/11/giro-centenary-bike-makes-its-debut.html


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Please shoot me a pm when you see one available.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*It's going to happen*

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/03/giro-centenary-bike-makes-its-debut.html

maybe someone can pm BrassNBrew...


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

merckxman said:


> http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/03/giro-centenary-bike-makes-its-debut.html
> 
> maybe someone can pm BrassNBrew...


Thank you.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*BassNBrew or anyone else....*

....receiving one of these special edition frame please send me good photos at: Veronaman AT gmail DOT com.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Pretty sweet.............. we bought 2-3................





































Starnut


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

The LBS I deal with has one in stock.

Pretty.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone seeing a price on one of these???


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Starnut...what is your history with frames like this? I know that with guns these commemorative editions are a bad investment as they often resale worse than the standard editions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

BassNBrew said:


> Anyone seeing a price on one of these???


About $2700 Cdn. I am told.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Frame, fork, and custom 3T Team post is $2399, same as the standard RS.




This is not directed at brassNbrew but I've never understood the logic (or lack of) behind considering the resale value of a bike or part _before_ buying it. It is what it is and you, technically, are buying the stuff to use and not to sell.......... unless you're a bike shop.Bikes are a bad investment in general. Buy it because you like it and will ride it not because you think it'll be worth something. Even today, you can make more inventing your money in something that will generate a return (even if it's a savings account) than buying a bike. Your FP would be disappointed with you choice here :lol:


That being said, I think most "Special Edition" are hoakie, trite, ugly, and over priced (see the Ferrari Colnago). This one however, IMO, is tastefully done is no premium in price over the standard model thus, one would think, it would hold it's resale value better.

I think it's pretty cool............ surely a 100 other people will as well. Look the the Madrian Look 586. They made 50, they are a stock bike, with special paint and no up charge in price for the paint. Those things are already _way_ sought after.

Buy 'cause you like it.

Starnut


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> Frame, fork, and custom 3T Team post is $2399, same as the standard RS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is that I'll like something else better in a couple of years so resale is an issue. My garage looks like a bike store right now and some things have to go.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

my LBS has one hanging on the wall...


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I saw one today and the 1st thing I thought was "Cervelo is going for the female market". To much pink for me but I am sure others will love it.


----------



## jkhalid (Apr 13, 2009)

Could anyone tell me how to get hold of one? Thanks!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

call a dealer that has one and give them your credit card number. I have 3, what size you need?

Starnut


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

That no logo design is very refreshing. Specialized: take note!


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

its pink....but surprisingly quite a nice thing


----------



## jkhalid (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Starnut, I need a size XS. Its for the wife. Thanks


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

STARNUT: Thanks for photos... can you email me at veronaman AT gmail com


----------



## stiffee 69er (Nov 15, 2008)

Oooh, me first post.  

Is this special edition available in the UK?, none of the Cervelo dealers I know are stocking it.


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

ehhh meh


----------

